

Steve Jobs' ex reveals their explosive relationship - yctay
http://nypost.com/2013/10/15/steve-jobs-ex-reveals-their-explosive-relationship/

======
swamp40
> _I now understand that Steve was learning how to gain power by insinuating
> negative self-images onto others._

That is a very powerful statement.

